# Was bewirkt die Klasse AxisAngle4d genau?



## guest (13. Apr 2007)

Was bewirkt die Klasse AxisAngle4d genau?
Aus der Java3d API kann ich es leider nicht verstehen. ???:L 
Danke


----------



## Marco13 (14. Apr 2007)

Die Klasse "bewirkt" erstmal garnichts - außer vielleicht, dass man Objekte dieser Klasse erstellen kann   

An axis angle is a rotation of angle (radians) about the vector (x,y,z)
Ein axis angle ist eine Rotation um 'angle' (in radians) um den Vektor (x,y,z)

Wenn man mehr dazu sagen soll, mußt du deine Frage präzisieren.


----------



## guest (15. Apr 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> An axis angle is a rotation of angle (radians) about the vector (x,y,z)
> Ein axis angle ist eine Rotation um 'angle' (in radians) um den Vektor (x,y,z)



Danke, ich kann aber da beim besten Willen kein Sinn sehen.
Es geht um einen Winkel und um einen Vektor, aber was wird um diesen Vektor rotiert???
Kann mir jemand es bisschen detaillierter erklären? Vielen Dank.


----------



## guest (15. Apr 2007)

Ein Beispiel wäre auch sehr hilfreich  :toll: . Danke


----------



## AlArenal (15. Apr 2007)

guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bewirkt die Klasse AxisAngle4d genau?



Die Frage ist so sinnig wie "Was bewirkt die Klasse java.awt.Point genau?".

So wie Point Koordinaten eines Punktes in 2D abbildet, bildet AxisAngle4d eben Rotation eines Vektors ab.


----------



## guest (15. Apr 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> guest hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und um was rotiert dieser Vektor :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:  :bahnhof: 
Sorry, aber ich habe bis jetzt gar nichts verstanden. 
Wenn diese Klasse eine Rotation eines Vektors abbildet, dann meine Frage um was wird dieser Vektor rotiert??
Könnt Ihr mir es bitte anhand eines Beispiels erklären, dann wird mir einiges klarer.


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2007)

Was mich hier irritiert, dass in dieser Klasse nur 2 Größen sind(Vektor und Winkel)
Wenn ich aber eine Rotation beschreibe brauche ich 3 Größen(Vektor A rotiert um einen Vektor B um Winkel C).


----------



## AlArenal (15. Apr 2007)

Es wird mit dem angegebenen Winkel um den angegebenen Vektor rotiert. Was ist daran nicht verständlich?

Die Klasse führt keine Rotation aus, sie bildet lediglich die Parameter ab.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mich hier irritiert, dass in dieser Klasse nur 2 Größen sind(Vektor und Winkel)
> Wenn ich aber eine Rotation beschreibe brauche ich 3 Größen(Vektor A rotiert um einen Vektor B um Winkel C).



Falsch. Du verwechselst die Beschreibung einer Rotation mit dem AUsführen der Rotation von irgendwas.


----------



## Marco13 (15. Apr 2007)

Wie AlArenal schon gesagt hat: AxisAngle4f führt keine Rotation aus, sondern bschreibt nur eine (beliebige) Rotation. Auf dein Beispiel übertragen: Wenn du ein AxisAngle UND einen Vektor hast, dann kannst du das beides verwursten, und damit den Vektor so drehen, wie es im AxisAngle beschrieben ist.


----------



## guest (15. Apr 2007)

Gut ich glaub jetzt hab ich es. Die Klasse beschreibt eine Rotation um einen Vektor. Damit ich aber eine tatsächliche Rotation ausführen kann, brauche ich noch einen zusätzlichen Vektor.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Apr 2007)

guest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut ich glaub jetzt hab ich es. Die Klasse beschreibt eine Rotation um einen Vektor. Damit ich aber eine tatsächliche Rotation ausführen kann, brauche ich noch einen zusätzlichen Vektor.



Nein brauchst du nicht. Du kannst auch die Rotation des leeren Raums beschreiben.


----------



## Marco13 (15. Apr 2007)

Ich glaub' DAS war jetzt der Verständnis-Killer  :lol:


----------

